# Real 6er pics.



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Got them from here. Call me crazy, but me likes it :thumbup: I'm already set on getting an M6 in 4-5 years :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It doesn't exactly look great to me, even in black. Maybe I'll get used to it. I like the new 5 better.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I can't believe that the rear is looking so ugly from every angle.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Funky wheels... 

About an 70/30 mix between Style 24 and Style 68.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Got them from here. Call me crazy, but me likes it :thumbup: I'm already set on getting an M6 in 4-5 years :eeps:


That's a really unappealing angle, though; the car looks like it has a beak.


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

BTW that is not final ride height due to shipping blocks...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JakeC said:


> BTW that is not final ride height due to shipping blocks...


Hehe, yes, I have noticed that as well.

I wish it was not the final trunk lid too  :angel:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

In my lifetime maybe I will get used to the new 6,

But only because I am young.

:wahwah:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

it's ok, definately could be much better


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

The concept pics look better. Same thing as with the 5er, i will also get used to it and i will like it


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I dunno what you guys are smokin' but I think the new 6er looks HOT. Maybe not as classic as the old 6 series but as a re-introduction of the big coupe after the demise of the 8'er, I think this is going to be a big success.

I certainly would like to have one very soon. Probably in 2-3 years.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

1st pic looks like a mustang  
:tsk:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Ohhh it hurts my eyes.....  


Make it stop!


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

I think they could have much better wheels. There has already been enough said about the trunk, with which I concor. However, no one has said anything about that funky grill. It would look much better if the top silver parts were removed and looked more like the conventional grill on all the other models. Thoughts? :dunno:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I like it, though the wheels could be better.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

Fugly trunk. Nice lines otherwise.

It won't age as nicely as the old 8's



mwette said:


> I like it, though the wheels could be better.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Sleek! :thumbup: 

The wheels are yucky, though. Change 'em out.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Personally the trunk seems to work. It seems to look a lot better than the 5 or 7.

The front on the other hand ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I like it !!!


Anyone know how much $$$


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

The front reminds me of a snake.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

I definitely think it looks handsome. :thumbup: 

We've already got a waitlist on this bad boy, esp. the convertible. 

To me, it's a reincarnation of the 8 Series but calling it a 6 Series. (BMW would've had more success in the 90's had the 8 been priced like a 6 and been classified a 6 Series to begin with)... and it essentially looks like a coupe version of the 7 Series with elements of the back end with the belt line stretching from the fron to the rear and the eye brows of the headlights being similar as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

Did you see C&D's "Charting the Changes" this past issue (you know, their annual sumamry of everything that changed for the new model year from all manufacturers)?

Under BMW, they mention the 6. They were not kind.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> Did you see C&D's "Charting the Changes" this past issue (you know, their annual sumamry of everything that changed for the new model year from all manufacturers)?
> 
> Under BMW, they mention the 6. They were not kind.


Maybe I missed something, but I just read that section at CVS (waiting for a prescription  ). They mention that the old 6er was graceful and that this one had some other attribute, but I remember it wasn't necesarily a bad thing.

I may have missed it though.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

other than the heavy top bar on the front kidney, the car looks good. even the back end. overall, the lines work.


----------



## 4th Coupe (Feb 5, 2004)

rost12 said:


> Got them from here. Call me crazy, but me likes it :thumbup: I'm already set on getting an M6 in 4-5 years :eeps:


I can't open the photos.  Any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I like the 6 much more the new 5.


----------

